# artículo + nombre propio



## moldavia

Qué tan común es la construcción "artículo+nombre propio" en cada región/dialecto?

-- más específicamente nombre personal (_María, Pedro, _etc...)


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Es muy común por cierto, pero sólo aceptable en registro muy familiar.

Saludos.


----------



## ukimix

Pan de cada día por aquí.


----------



## jmx

En España parece ser más común o aceptable en unas regiones que en otras. Hay varios hilos antiguos sobre el tema.


----------



## Natalinya

Nunca lo diría y no conozco a nadie que lo haga, pero tengo entendido que en otras zonas de España como Madrid es muy común.


----------



## Lurrezko

Hay varios hilos sobre el tema. En el castellano que se habla en Cataluña es común, por interferencia del catalán.

Un saludo


----------



## ZSThomp

En Mexico se usa mucho.  Hasta yo lo uso a veces (qué verguenza) pero a mi me suena muy vulgar.  Me imagino que no es vulgar en catalán?

Z


----------



## Lurrezko

ZSThomp said:


> En Mexico se usa mucho.  Hasta yo lo uso a veces (qué verguenza) pero a mi me suena muy vulgar.  Me imagino que no es vulgar en catalán?
> 
> Z



No, no lo es.

Un saludo


----------



## francisgranada

En las zonas, donde se usa el artículo con el nombre propio, ¿no hay ninguna diferencia entre p.e. "María" y "la María"?

Para explicarme mejor: en mi lengua madre _normalmente _(digo así porque existe también el uso exagerado), "la María" significaría "María que conocemos ambos", "María que hemos mencionado antes",... en suma, una cierta concretización de la persona que se llama María.


----------



## Lurrezko

francisgranada said:


> En las zonas, donde se usa el artículo con el nombre propio, ¿no hay ninguna diferencia entre p.e. "María" y "la María"?
> 
> Para explicarme mejor: en mi lengua madre _normalmente _(digo así porque existe también el uso exagerado), "la María" significaría "María que conocemos ambos", "María que hemos mencionado antes",... en suma, una cierta concretización de la parsona.



También en español puedes hablar de una María en concreto añadiendo el artículo:

_La María que yo conocí no tenía ese mal genio._

Pero por aquí, el catalán coloquial, que en mi variedad siempre usa el artículo delante de nombres propios, interfiere en el castellano y hace que apenas los usemos sin artículo_._ Yo tiendo a verlo como un rasgo dialectal.

Un saludo


----------



## francisgranada

Lurrezko said:


> También en español puedes hablar de una María en concreto añadiendo el artículo:
> 
> _La María que yo conocí no tenía ese mal genio._


Sí, pero yo estoy hablando de una situación un poquito diferente. Por ejemplo "¿La María no viene con nosotros?" _normalmente _significaría que el interlocutor "me entiende", es decir sabe sobre cuál María me pregunto, exactamente por que uso el artículo. En otras palabras, (en mi lengua madre) no es importante que el contexto sea gramaticalmente/formalmente expresado (_*La* María *que *conocí ..._) 



> ... hace que apenas los usemos sin artículo ...


En efecto, será esta la respuesta a mi pregunta. Simplemente, el nombre personal lo usáis con artículo ...

A propósito: ¿qué sucede con el apellido? No se dice p.e. ¿"Hoy he encontrado la Martínez/el Gómez"?


----------



## Lurrezko

francisgranada said:


> A propósito: ¿qué sucede con el apellido? No se dice p.e. ¿"Hoy he encontrado la Martínez/el Gómez"?



Es una buena pregunta. En mi uso español catalanizado, con artículo:

_Dile al Garriga que venga._

Pero insisto en que se trata de un localismo, no es extrapolable a otros lugares ni mucho menos la norma culta.

Un saludo


----------



## francisgranada

Lurrezko said:


> Pero insisto en que se trata de un localismo, no es extrapolable a otros lugares ni mucho menos la norma culta.


Sí, sí, claro está .


----------



## ukimix

francisgranada said:


> A propósito: ¿qué sucede con el apellido? No se dice p.e. ¿"Hoy he encontrado la Martínez/el Gómez"?



Aquí, en un gran número de colegios es muy usual emplear los apellidos como apelativos: "Gómez, présteme su libro." Y así, pasa con ellos, en ese entorno, lo mismo que con los nombres: "El Gómez,...maldito... no me prestó el libro".


----------



## francisgranada

Me corrijo: tenía que escribir "Hoy he encontrado *a la* Martínez/*a*l Gómez" ...


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Por acá se usa en general con cierto dejo despectivo o humorístico; para contar un chisme, una anécdota; o para señalar al mentado como un personaje interesante, ocurrente, curioso, muy particular, ect.: _El Carlos se jura muy macho; ¿Sabías que la Ana dejó al novio por otro?; Si supieras con las que me ha salido el González._

Obviamente, tiene la persona que es tema de charla tiene que ser conocida del hablante y del oyente. Por eso solo se usa en registros muy familiares.

No sobra comentar que, en estos casos, a diferencia de los demás sustantivos, antes de /á/ tónica no se usa «el» en vez de «la» (como en «el hacha»).

Saludos,


----------



## ukimix

Milton Sand said:


> Hola:
> Por acá se usa en general con cierto dejo despectivo o humorístico; para contar un chisme, una anécdota; o para señalar al mentado como un personaje interesante, ocurrente, curioso, muy particular, ect.: _El Carlos se jura muy macho; ¿Sabías que la Ana dejó al novio por otro?; Si supieras con las que me ha salido el González._
> 
> Obviamente, tiene la persona que es tema de charla tiene que ser conocida del hablante y el oyente. Por eso solo se usa en registros muy familiares.
> 
> No sobra comentar que, en estos casos, a diferencia de los demás sustantivos, antes de /á/ tónica no se usa «el» en vez de «la» (como en «el hacha»).
> 
> Saludos,



Hola Milton

Pero también decimos: _El Carlos ganó el campeonato_. ¿No? Es más de uso coloquial y no tiene un dejo específico.


----------



## Milton Sand

ukimix said:


> Hola, Milton:
> 
> Pero también decimos: _El Carlos ganó el campeonato_. ¿No? Es más de uso coloquial y no tiene un dejo específico.


Hola, 'mano:
Bueno, en tu ejemplo yo sí vería un dejo como de chisme y novedad —y acaso de complacencia—, que le da un cierto sentido de «Carlos se ha salido con la suya».

Saludos con arepa amarilla y masato,


----------



## ukimix

Milton Sand said:


> Hola, 'mano:
> Bueno, en tu ejemplo yo sí vería un dejo como de chisme y novedad —y acaso de complacencia—, que le da un cierto sentido de «Carlos se ha salido con la suya».
> 
> Saludos con arepa amarilla y masato,



¡Me hiciste dar ganas de ir al desayunadero santandereano!


----------



## ACQM

Lurrezko said:


> Pero por aquí, el catalán coloquial, que en mi variedad siempre usa el artículo delante de nombres propios, interfiere en el castellano y hace que apenas los usemos sin artículo_._ Yo tiendo a verlo como un rasgo dialectal.
> 
> Un saludo



Porque eres de familia catalanoparlante. Los de lengua materna castellana un poco esmerados al hablar (no hace falta ser muy culto) lo vemos como un signo de dejadez: o es catalanada o es un tanto barriobajero. 

También decir que queda despectivo o chabacano con los nombres de pila, con los apellidos es diferente. "El Martínez" o "el Garriga" tiene un valor diferente, puesto que el apellido tiene un valor de categoría, casi como un adjetivo sustantivado: 
-¿José? ¿qué José? 
- El Martínez.
- A vale, el Martínez, sí. ¿Qué le pasa a José?
Y también se ha usado, más bien en el pasado, para referirse a artistas (actrices y actores, cantantes,...) de mucha categoría: "La Sardà estrena obra de teatro este mes", por ejemplo o "El Landa ganó un premio de Cannes por 'Los Santos Inocentes'". En estos casos es un signo de admiración, como si no fueran personas con nombre normales.


----------



## Birke

ACQM said:


> Y también se ha usado, más bien en el pasado, para referirse a artistas (actrices y actores, cantantes,...) de mucha categoría: "La Sardà estrena obra de teatro este mes", por ejemplo o "El Landa ganó un premio de Cannes por 'Los Santos Inocentes'". En estos casos es un signo de admiración, como si no fueran personas con nombre normales.


Creo que esto es así sólo con mujeres (la Loren, la Bergman), no con hombres. Nunca he oído decir el Landa o el Fernán Gómez con ese sentido, como sí se dice en italiano.

En mi zona, seguro que por influencia del valenciano que tenemos tan cerca, es muy común añadir el artículo al nombre propio. Lo usamos como un modo de diferenciar a quién nos referimos (no sé si francisgranada se refería a algo parecido): si estoy entre mis amigos, digo _la Conchi_ para dejar claro que, de entre todas las Conchis del mundo, me refiero a la que es amiga común, mientras que diré Conchi para nombrar a otra que sólo sea una conocida.

Saludos a todos


----------



## jmx

ACQM said:


> .... Los de lengua materna castellana un poco esmerados al hablar (no hace falta ser muy culto) lo vemos como un signo de dejadez: o es catalanada o es un tanto barriobajero.


Bueno, pues yo también soy de "lengua materna castellana", o más bien "lengua única", y para mí usar el artículo antes del nombre es de lo más normal, como máximo lo calificaría de "familiar" o "coloquial".


----------



## francisgranada

Birke said:


> ... Lo usamos como un modo de diferenciar a quién nos referimos (no sé si francisgranada se refería a algo parecido) ...


Sí.


----------



## ukimix

No tiene nada que ver con la condición económica del hablante, ni con su educación. Es una cuestión cultural.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Nuestra tolerante Academia dice en la NGLE, 12.7ñ-o:

[...]_ el uso de los nombres de pila con artículo determinado _[...]_ caracteriza la lengua popular de muchos países: _la Juana,la Luisa, la Clara, el Ramón [...]_ el uso que se acaba de describir no se suele extender a la lengua estándar, con la posible excepción de los alias y los apodos. Está extendido, en cambio,el empleo del artículo femenino ante apellidos de mujeres renombradas, casi siempre artistas, _[...]


----------



## aleCcowaN

Esto me hizo recordar que por acá se consideraba casi obligatorio agregar "la" delante del apellido de una estrella, profesional o mujer de nota, creo que como forma de reconocerles un status que no venía automáticamente asociado a la combinación de un apellido con la condición femenina: la Callas, la Lamarque. O sin el artículo, el uso del nombre: Evita, Isabel, Amalita, María Julia, Cristina, Mirtha, Su, Moria.

Hoy día no sé cuánto se mantiene, porque no veo televisión local ni escucho radio. Yo lo eliminé hace tiempo, pero a título personal: Carrió -y no "la Carrió" ni "Lilita"-; Legrand, y no "la Legrand" ni "Mirtha", y mucho menos "la Mirtha".


----------



## Kaxgufen

A nosotros nos debe venir por el lado de la inmigración italiana. No hay muchos catalanes por acá. 
Por mi ámbito familiar se hace para distinguir propios de extraños (o no tan próximos).

El Sergio es mi primo Sergio y Sergio (sin artículo, o a veces agregando el apellido) es otro pariente, pero de segundo grado.  

A veces gente que normalmente no lleva el artículo, lo recibe, porque lo ubicamos "genealógicamente":

Se fueron con el José de tía Mercedes. 

Aquí hay un cuento (de una autora entrerriana, María Esther de Miguel) donde una mujer no quiere abandonar el rancho inundado hasta que no venga "el Sánchez".

http://www.autoresdeconcordia.com.ar/articulos.php?idArticulo=364


----------



## aleCcowaN

Sí, pero en la Argentina usamos variedad de nombres. Entiendo que sea necesaria la distinción cuando muchos llevan el mismo nombre o el mismo apellido, como un amigo gallego que decía que en Galicia gritabas "Manolo" y se daba vuelta la mitad de los hombres, y si gritabas "Paco" se daba vuelta la otra mitad. Una vecina andaluza llamaba "la Dolores" a su hermana y cuando hablaba de ella con los demás debía aclarar "mi hermana la Dolores". El uso es definitivamente poco prestigioso, pero no puedo negar que si se está hablando de fútbol y alguien dice "¿Qué opina el Diego?" todo el mundo sabe inmediatamente de quién están hablando ... para bien o para mal.


----------



## Peón

Me llama la atención el comentarios de Kaxgufen. He vivido largo tiempo en diferentes zonas de la Argentina, y para mí el artículo antes del nombre de pila (la María, el Oscar) no es usado de ninguna manera en el castellano rioplatense, o quizás mejor en el castellano "porteño". Décadas atrás,  decir "la Adriana" en la ciudad de Buenos Aires era signo descalificante y te miraban con sorna. Los provincianos debíamos cuidarnos de esos benditos "la" o "el" para no ser subestimados. Todavía hoy en el norte argentino seguimos usando el artículo (aunque menos debido a la influencia del castellano rioplatense) pero apenas cruzamos la avenida General Paz, tratamos de cambiar de idioma. Aclaro que esto lo veo en casi todas las clases sociales.
Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Mamá Cora: "Yo, lo único que sé es, que ahí enfrente, en lo del Sergio, están festejando algo.

Dominga: "¡Qué raro esto que me cuenta, Mamá Cora ¿Mucha gente?"

Mamá Cora: "Sí, desde la mañana. Vino la Gertrudis, Felipe, está la Rosaura, está Nora, Antonio ¿Sabés quién está? La Susana y el Jorge, que no se aguantan con el Sergio y Elvira ¡Y están! ¡Están!


----------



## Peón

Pero mamá Cora no es representativa del habla porteña. Nunca en los años vivido en Buenos Aires escuché esa forma de hablar, salvo en la gente de origen provinciano o para exagerar familariedad o la inclusión en una clase social baja (generalmente de origen provinciano) pero de verdad nunca lo escuché en el hablar diario porteño.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Siempre fue considerado bruto, pero típico del porteño, y condenado socialmente en razón de lo común que era.

 Ahora creo que esas cargas negativas se han suavizado un poco junto con la parcial erradicación del uso, ya que las zonas de pobreza económica y cultural responden más bien a la inmigración intra-continental y a la migración interna, que sigue otros patrones, como que yo ya no les entiendo lo que hablan.

Vivimos en una época muy singular en la que las personas menores de 35 años utilizan diferentes niveles de lenguaje y vocabularios completamente diferentes según con quien hablan. Dada tu edad, nivel social e historia de vida, y dentro de esos compartimientos estancos del lenguaje moderno, puede ser que resida tu percepción de que es un uso infrecuente o erradicado.


----------



## Peón

Cierto, los tiempos cambian. Quizás el uso del artículo habrá sido común mucho tiempo atrás. Mi experiencia en la ciudad de Buenos Aires es desde hace 30 años aproximadamente y a ese período se refiere mi comentario. Hoy las cosas siguen cambiando, principalmente con la gran inmigración de los países andinos (Bolivia y Perú, principalmente) que se han asentado en la misma ciudad, cambiando sustancialmente su vocabulario, dicción, etc. en algunos sectores.


----------



## Kaxgufen

-Están multados por ir cuatro en una moto- dijo el oficial de tránsito.
-¿Cuatro? ¡Se nos cayó *el* Braian!

Microcuento del conurbano  porteño.


----------



## ACQM

jmx said:


> Bueno, pues yo también soy de "lengua materna castellana", o más bien "lengua única", y para mí usar el artículo antes del nombre es de lo más normal, como máximo lo calificaría de "familiar" o "coloquial".



Bueno, es una de esas cosas que dependen del "origen" de tu castellano, de la región de España de dónde proceda tu familia y su historia, etc. No hay una sola forma de hablar castellano en Cataluña. Pero a mí me educaron para no usar nunca el artículo delante de nombres de pila porque resultaba despectivo (especialmente con las mujeres) y, aunque sé que la gente no lo hace de mala fe, cuando alguien se refiere a mí como "la A." se me revuelve el estómago y me muerdo la lengua. Tal vez sea estúpido porque en catalán se refieren a mí como "la A." todo el santo día, pero en castellano, me da escalofríos.


----------



## ZSThomp

Me gustó tu mensaje ACQM.  Para mi significa que el uso comun del articulo antes de nombres en catalán no quita que no sea apropiado en castellano y eso que fue aprobrado por la RAE.

Z


----------



## pedro1972

Absolutamente habitual en Murcia, aunque en habla culta se evita. Si se usa artículo no es despectivo, sino cercanía. Los amigos y familiares llevan artículo, si se les llama por el apellido también lleva artículo.


----------

